# Memorial Day 2019 - Honoring All Who Have Sacrificed Their Lives Serving Our Country



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)

Remembering all those who lost their lives serving our country, and also thanking all of our veterans for their service.  Have a safe Memorial Day weekend!






​


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2019)

Iwo Jima after the battle. God bless all who fought this hell hole. RIP Dad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)

Honoring your Dad, Pappy, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Trade (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Trade (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2019)

*We honor the men and women who died while serving in the U.S. military and give thanks for their ultimate sacrifice.

*


----------



## rgp (May 27, 2019)

May all the fallen rest in peace........

And Thank You too all that have served....


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2019)

My  flag  has     been  up  &  flying  since  early  this    morning.


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2019)

Thanking all who made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 28, 2019)

in that photo of the large cemetary, why are there blank spaces? were some of the fallen returned home?

wars have been going on since man first clubbed his neighbor to death for whatever reason. they have taught us that war is an ugly mess and usually solves nothing.
peace my brothers and sisters who gave it all.


----------

